# Whats for dinner?



## Donee' (Feb 4, 2019)

Chillie Cheese and bacon wraps


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 5, 2019)

I'M COMING OVER !!!

I have steak tips in the fridge in a Fridge Sauce.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 5, 2019)

A green apple

No appetite tonight

I think I'm gonna love this thread

Especially if they post pics lol


----------



## artemis (Feb 5, 2019)

Hubby is just going to have leftover chicken and spuds, but I'm going to treat the kids to popcorn shrimp and spaghetti. No complaints tonight! And no pictures, either-- sorry, Dawni, but it's just spaghetti.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Feb 5, 2019)

Leftover chicken and a mixed greens salad..sorry nothing exciting here either!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 5, 2019)

Polska Keilbasa, spicy sweet potatoes, and sauteed kale.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 5, 2019)

Ham, pepperoni, avocado, onion, lettuce, cheese, and pickle torta (sandwich) 

This is the best pic I could find @Dawni 

Switch out the grilled chicken in this pic for ham and pepperoni and this is what I'm having (ish)


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 5, 2019)

Everything looks better (and tastes better) when someone else makes it


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 5, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Everything looks better (and tastes better) when someone else makes it


Which is exactly why my hub is the cook in the family!! HAHA


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 5, 2019)

My son is a Chef at a resturant........... but has never cooked at home.  
Of course he still will take a frozen dinner and rip off the cover, toss in micro and put it on for 5 min  he is not picky eater but doesn't eat much in general, nor does my DD but she is picky.  So I never really cooked much for them growing up because they wouldn't eat much.  I was lucky to get good food into them when I could with no child support coming in.

Next man MUST be a cook or he won't be living with me ROFL

I think we are going to have Pancakes for dinner


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 5, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I think we are going to have Pancakes for dinner


Breakfast for dinner is the BEST! We have pancakes and waffles quite often for dinner, usually about once a month, and it's my granddaughters favorite, so it's a night guaranteed she will eat - she is also very picky - but she is learning, we are NOT a restaurant and she either eats what's given her or she goes hungry. Period.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 5, 2019)

PB sandwich


----------



## MGM (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuffed peppers from Costco...one of my New Year's resolutions is to eat more prepared food...yes, you read that correctly....I cook A LOT from scratch, but that takes a lot of time and planning and stuff, so I determined that once in a while, I would buy some prepared food. So far, we've been really happy with Costco's offerings...almost as good as my cooking


----------



## steffamarie (Feb 5, 2019)

Nothing, probably. Had a late lunch and I’m feeling a little nauseated. Just sitting here with the kitten deciding when it’s not too early to get in bed [emoji23]


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 5, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> Nothing, probably. Had a late lunch and I’m feeling a little nauseated. Just sitting here with the kitten deciding when it’s not too early to get in bed [emoji23]



sorry you are feeling under the weather--when sick its never too early to go to bed


----------



## Meena (Feb 5, 2019)

Going to brown some "mixed lamb pieces" (about half fat and bones ), and make a pot of harira, a North African lentil soup that's often eaten in parts of the Muslim world for Ramadan.  It's reasonably quick to make (er, what? ), can be varied easily, and very nutritious food.  Back story:  I'm 100% Sicilian (all four grandparents emmigrated to America from the island).  We Sicilianos all have Arab blood, and i'm certain my lineage contains Algerian, Persian (not really Arabs, but...), possibly Bedouin, and definitely North African Sephardic Jew.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 5, 2019)

Meena said:


> Going to brown some "mixed lamb pieces" (about half fat and bones ), and make a pot of harira, a North African lentil soup that's often eaten in parts of the Muslim world for Ramadan.  It's reasonably quick to make, can be varied easily, and very nutritious food.  Back story:  I'm 100% Sicilian.  We all have Arab blood, and i'm certain my lineage contains Algerian, Persian (not really Arabs, but...), possibly Bedouin, and definitely North African Sephardic Jew.


Ooh show us when you're done? 

Majority if my life was spent in teo different countries in the middle east and I loooove Arabic food


----------



## Meena (Feb 5, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Ooh show us when you're done?
> 
> Majority if my life was spent in teo different countries in the middle east and I loooove Arabic food



I'll take my phone in the kitchen, and hopefully that will remind me ...  or i'll remember after dinner when the rest is cold and congealed on top, lol!!


----------



## Kurt (Feb 5, 2019)

Thai rice, garlic-butter broccoli, and I'm going to try a new brand of vegan chicken (Higher Than Thou Industries), obnoxiously slathered in my homemade BBQ sauce.

I'm seeing fresh cantaloupe for dessert. I'm also seeing a big pile of dishes with my name on it and a 10 minute nap afterwards.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 5, 2019)

Steak with sauteed mushrooms and onions, with steamed green beans and cauliflower smothered in butter on the side (we're on a keto diet so no starch and plenty of butter).


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Feb 5, 2019)

Left over mole verde


----------



## Misschief (Feb 5, 2019)

About half of this will be my lunch for tomorrow, along with a small salad. DH has about half of his left, too.


----------



## Meena (Feb 6, 2019)

Misschief said:


> About half of this will be my lunch for tomorrow, along with a small salad. DH has about half of his left, too.
> View attachment 35929



I love making enough for leftovers, but it looks like you two eat like birds!



Dawni said:


> Ooh show us when you're done?
> 
> Majority if my life was spent in teo different countries in the middle east and I loooove Arabic food


Here you go, luv!  There are SO many styles of making this.  Usually, it's much thinner, but I wanted it heartier tonight.  Adding rice is optional.

Was it Saudi, or UAE?  And what was the other one?

 Adding tomato paste (cooked first)

 Ready to plate!



 Plated!  (and devoured  )


----------



## Dawni (Feb 6, 2019)

Looks yummy! 

You are right on both counts actually. I grew up in Saudi Arabia (my parents met and partied like rockstars over there lol) and worked in the UAE until recently (by recent I mean im close to 2yrs back home lol).


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 6, 2019)

Leftover night for us. I had leftover homemade mac & cheese (made with Havarti and Gouda cheeses) with slices of my home-grown tomatoes tossed into the mix (yum!). Hubby had spaghetti with leftover homemade tomato meat sauce.


IrishLass


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 6, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Which is exactly why my hub is the cook in the family!! HAHA


Mine too! (now; after 29 & 3/4 years of me doing the cooking) He is also the much better cook, and enjoys cooking more than I do.
I enjoy the eating.  
But he is on travel for the week in Denver, so I must fend for myself. 

Janelle



Meena said:


> Going to brown some "mixed lamb pieces" (about half fat and bones ), and make a pot of harira, a North African lentil soup that's often eaten in parts of the Muslim world for Ramadan.  It's reasonably quick to make (er, what? ), can be varied easily, and very nutritious food.  Back story:  I'm 100% Sicilian (all four grandparents emmigrated to America from the island).  We Sicilianos all have Arab blood, and i'm certain my lineage contains Algerian, Persian (not really Arabs, but...), possibly Bedouin, and definitely North African Sephardic Jew.


That sounds delicious!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 6, 2019)

MGM said:


> Stuffed peppers from Costco...one of my New Year's resolutions is to eat more prepared food...yes, you read that correctly....I cook A LOT from scratch, but that takes a lot of time and planning and stuff, so I determined that once in a while, I would buy some prepared food. So far, we've been really happy with Costco's offerings...almost as good as my cooking



You have to try their Street Tacos if they carry them at your Costco...they are really good.  Their Bulgogi is really good too, I just cook up some cauliflower rice to serve the Bulgogi over once cooked.

I cook most nights but once a week I will grab something from Costco or we will order out.  I like cooking and make enough to get a couple meals out of.  It's just my husband and I most of the time. Though lately my daughter and grankids have been showing up a couple times a week.  My grandkids are picky so I just keep mac and cheese or spaghetti O's on hand. My granddaughter will try things and eat more than my grandson who pretty much is turning into mac & cheese.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2019)

Meena said:


> I love making enough for leftovers, but it looks like you two eat like birds!


We're both finding that we're not as hungry as we've gotten older. And, I try to have a good-sized lunch.


----------



## Loralei (Feb 6, 2019)

I just got weird that we are having beans and toast for supper - one of my faves!!


----------



## amd (Feb 6, 2019)

Last night was spaghetti and garlic bread, then out for beers and dessert at the local pub.
Tonight is church night so I won't be home until 9 or 10 and hubby will be running kids around between the churches (we're spread out between 3 churches - the joy of a blended family!) so likely dinner will be whatever fast food is the most convenient or leftovers.


----------



## MGM (Feb 6, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> You have to try their Street Tacos if they carry them at your Costco...they are really good.  Their Bulgogi is really good too, I just cook up some cauliflower rice to serve the Bulgogi over once cooked.


I don't think I've ever seen those here!! We've had stuffed peppers, butter chicken and souvlaki pork chops. Chicken was our favourite until last night, but now peppers are on top. We've only ever had each once, mind you.
I need to make dinner 8 hrs early...freezing rain here, but the wife and kids will venture out to a friends' place so the kids can entertain each other. Deal is I must make them a big pot of mac and cheese for the road... will use instantpot as I have a recipe for all in one (surprising. i didn't think it would be good). Problem is, I have very little old cheddar. I have smoked cheddar, gouda, mozzarella, parmesan, feta and provolone.  And cottage cheese and cream cheese. But I will bet that those picky kids will turn their noses up no matter what I use....


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 6, 2019)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Mine too! (now; after 29 & 3/4 years of me doing the cooking) He is also the much better cook, and enjoys cooking more than I do.
> I enjoy the eating.
> But he is on travel for the week in Denver, so I must fend for myself.
> 
> Janelle


hehe, I'm a Janel too, just spelled differently. 
Anyway, in the 21 years my hub and I have been together, he has been the cook for the last 17 years. He complained one too many times about how I _should_ make stuff, so I walked out of the kitchen with something on the stove, handed him the spatula and told him, great, it's all yours!! LOL 
Now I do help him once in a while, but it's rare, and he really doesn't mind so it's all good.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 6, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> hehe, I'm a Janel too, just spelled differently.
> Anyway, in the 21 years my hub and I have been together, he has been the cook for the last 17 years. He complained one too many times about how I _should_ make stuff, so I walked out of the kitchen with something on the stove, handed him the spatula and told him, great, it's all yours!! LOL
> Now I do help him once in a while, but it's rare, and he really doesn't mind so it's all good.


lol-- that is awesome.  I used to say to my dh, I don't think I could not know and plan what I'm having for dinner, just eating what shows up in front of me like you do.  But, it turns out, when the food is delicious, I've found I really don't care and I don't need to know.
I just show up when its dinner time  
PS: Very cool we share the same name--its unique, and I've only met one person with it in 48 years. She and I used to ride the shuttle bus to work together and when someone said Janelle, we both looked. 

Janelle


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 6, 2019)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> PS: Very cool we share the same name--its unique, and I've only met one person with it in 48 years. She and I used to ride the shuttle bus to work together and when someone said Janelle, we both looked.


I went to school with 2 others, and worked with a Janelle. All with the extra LE on the end. I think I'm the only one I know that spells it like this. Well, my mom spelled it like this anyway!! LOL 

Sorry to the OP for being so OT.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 6, 2019)

My book club meetup was postponed so tonight I stayed in with the hubby and kiddos. Hubby made pizza with pepperoni, black olive and yellow peppers (mine without pepperoni). It's kinda his go-to on my book club nights.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 6, 2019)

Tonight I am on my own, so I think I'm just gonna be really lazy and open up a can of a childhood favorite of mine- Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup. Normally, I cook our dinners from scratch, but it's nice to have a lazy night off and indulge my inner child. Tomorrow night I'll be back on the from-scratch wagon again.


IrishLass


----------



## artemis (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok. This time I have a picture. We love our "cafeteria" trays for squeezing in a little family TV time. Tonight it's meatloaf, mashed Root veg, corn, Clementine, and "God Friended Me."


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 6, 2019)

Flank steak on the grille, squash, us gratin potatoes, salad ( my in-laws do most of the cooking when they are here). If we were cooking it would be frozen pizza and a bowl of ice cream !



artemis said:


> Ok. This time I have a picture. We love our "cafeteria" trays for squeezing in a little family TV time. Tonight it's meatloaf, mashed Root veg, corn, Clementine, and "God Friended Me." View attachment 35986


I love that idea!  And great for portion control.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2019)

We'll be having a ham, cheese, and spinach omelet with a small side salad.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 7, 2019)

Mutton roast by my mom, already in the container to put in the fridge lol


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 7, 2019)

Since it snowed all day yesterday and took both my husband I each approximately 2.5 hours to drive what would normally be a 15 minute drive and we didn't get home until late, but also didn't want anybody out delivering our food to us in it either, my husband on his way home stopped and picked up a couple Papa Murphy's pizza's last night. We finally ate around 9:45 pm. LOL (we normally eat around 5:30-6)


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 7, 2019)

Tonight we are having almost the same as what Artemis and her family had last night- meatloaf, along with mashed taters and steamed broccoli.


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Feb 7, 2019)

Vegetarian chili tonight.  I started cooking before Hubby left for work this morning.  But he won't be home until after 10 tonight, so I'll be eating a bowl or two long before he gets home.  Usually I wait to eat until he gets home, but not when it's that late.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 7, 2019)

Chicken and asparagus.  We’ve been eating quick stuff time for a real meal.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 8, 2019)

Tonight was leftover prime rib (frozen after Christmas dinner) and a cabbage and onion saute with beef gravy.


----------



## Donee' (Feb 8, 2019)

Just woke up and now I am starving!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amd (Feb 8, 2019)

Last night: Chili and cinnamon rolls
Tonight: Breakfast for dinner (french toast, eggs, bacon) because the hubby is cooking


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 8, 2019)

Change of plans last night due to scheduling conflict.......we ended up not having meatloaf and mashed taters and steamed broccoli afterall, but instead homemade pizza with the perpetual no-knead pizza dough I always keep on hand in a bucket in the fridge (for emergencies such as this), and my homemade pizza sauce. Just grab a 6oz hunk of dough off per person, and everyone makes their own personal pizza.

I topped mine with sauce, a light sprinkling of my mix of grated Grana Padano/Parmesan/Romano Pecorino cheeses, Greek olives, artichoke hearts, pepperoni, feta cheese, ricotta cheese, and then covered over it all with my pizza cheese blend (part whole mozzarella/part skim mozzarella/cheddar/Fontina/parmesan/Grana Padano/Romano Pecorino). It was yummy! This is mine just before I took it out of the oven (pardon my stained baking stone):








IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 8, 2019)

Store bought meatballs with leftover marinara because tomorrow night is my youngster's big sleepover here! I bought the naked heart shaped cookies at the bakery - but I'll make a half gallon of Valentine frosting for them to decorate with. Play board games. Maybe paint a huge mural on some of the huge paper the construction people left behind. Watch a movie. It will be a take n bake Costco pizza for their dinner tomorrow, half a ton of fruit salad - 6 middle school girls can eat a lot!!


----------



## Sunshineonmyshoulder (Feb 8, 2019)

I myself had Aldi's new veggie burgers while the family had salisbury steak, peas, yellow rice and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 10, 2019)

Tonight, we're having Chicken  Cordon Bleu with asparagus and a light salad on the side.


----------



## MGM (Feb 10, 2019)

Pork tacos (ironically made from leftover souvlaki), sliced fruit, and that shredded kale /cabbage /broccoli salad from Costco that we can't get enough of!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 10, 2019)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Polska Keilbasa, spicy sweet potatoes, and sauteed kale.


Me too! But not tonight... Polska Kielbasa with onions, carrots, celery & cabbage; pineapple & walnut sweet potatoes on the side.    Having soup tonight: 

TOMATO FLORENTINE SOUP - Makes 6 cups
This soup has everything needed for women’s good health and nutrition. It is quite filling and tastes great. Keep the ingredients on hand and double the recipe for a quickie meal when unexpected company arrives.  Serve with whole grain breads and crackers; sliced apples, pears, cheese; chocolate dessert.

2 16-oz. cans tomatoes (or 6-8 large fresh tomatoes, peeled and chopped.)
1 15-oz. can of kidney beans or garbanzo beans
1/2 cup onion, coarsely  chopped
2 cups water
2 teaspoons beef bouillon powder
1/4 cup uncooked macaroni, preferably whole wheat
1/2 10-oz. pkg. frozen spinach, or 10 oz. fresh spinach
1 1/2 teaspoons oregano
1 1/2 teaspoons basil
pepper to taste

Combine tomatoes, beans, onions, water, bouillon powder and macaroni in a large soup pot. Bring to boil; simmer 10 minutes, breaking the tomatoes into pieces with the edge of a spoon. If the soup gets too thick, add a bit more water. After 10 to 15 minutes of simmering, add the spinach and the seasonings. Simmer for an additional five minutes. Serve with a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese. Each serving contains 135 calories and 1 gram of fat.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2019)

Tonight was an Instant Pot dinner for Mom. I used boneless chicken thighs, potatoes, carrots, onions and lots of fresh mushrooms cooked with chicken broth and cream of chicken soup. I turned out quite well and she really like it


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 10, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> ...the perpetual no-knead pizza dough I always keep on hand in a bucket in the fridge (for emergencies such as this)...



Care to share a recipe? That crust looks SO good! I've done this before, but not with pizza dough.


----------

